# Finally!



## asinz (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't have a real report to give just that I was about to give up. The last 4 times I have been out I have been skunked! Much better today though.


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice fish! Cool colors on it. Seems like a bright green!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice catch! 8)


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 2, 2008)

those are some nice lookin green fish! Great job!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 3, 2008)

Great pics - what, where and how did you catch them. Details man, we need details

And, did the fish pucker up?


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 3, 2008)

esquired said:


> Great pics - what, where and how did you catch them. Details man, we need details


looks like: 
what: largemouth bass
where: looks like hes near shore, so id say on flats, by weedbeds and points
how: rattletrap. classic spring pattern


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 3, 2008)

Derek777 said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics - what, where and how did you catch them. Details man, we need details
> ...



Damn - did not you fished in GA Derrick. Now all my questions are answered. :roll: 

So which lake was this?


----------



## asinz (Apr 3, 2008)

esquired said:


> Derek777 said:
> 
> 
> > esquired said:
> ...



It is Lake Allatoona aka The Dead Sea. Derek got it right flat/point close to shore. Casting across letting the Trap bounce off the bottom and got hit right when it came out into deeper water.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice catchin' thats one healthy lookin bass


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Asinz


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## shamoo (Apr 4, 2008)

Good catch bro.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice catch asinz, I want more and more bass from now on, spring is here. Derek can you give me a pattern for Lake Towhee tomorrow? I could really use some help.


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 4, 2008)

Healthy looking fish man. Good job.


----------

